# 2012 SOF, Military, and Zombie Movie Thread



## Boon (Jan 1, 2012)

Here are the trailers for military movies coming out this year.  Feel free to add to this thread:

Here are the ones I am looking forward to:

*Act of Valor*




 
*In the Land of Blood & Honey*




 
*Saints & Soldiers: Airborne Creed*




 
*World War Z*
No trailer....and a big budget zombie movie, which will probably have US troops slaughtering the infected.


...and then there's these:

*Battleship*




 
*GI Joe: Retaliation*




 
*War Horse*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhueHIXbTF4


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 5, 2012)

Will deff see act of valor, blood and honey reminds me of a book I read called "my war gone by, I miss it so" about the Bosnian conflict, truly one of the best books about the balkans conflict I've ever read. Battleship is a pass despite how much I enjoy liam nesson as an actor, the new GI joe for sure, and world war z.....know it won't be as good as the book, but ill give it a chance.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 6, 2012)

Expendables 2




 
Also, a MUCH better preview for Act of Valor


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 6, 2012)

Also looks like it will be a good flick. 

Safe


----------



## WittyName (Jan 6, 2012)

Great, thanks to this thread I'm going to be down about $70 by the end of the year. 

I was interested so I figured some others may be as well, the song in the Act of Valor video is "What if this storm ends" by Snow Patrol.


----------



## Boon (Jan 6, 2012)

I really don't know why people like Expendables. Cramming every action star into a movie with a crappy script isn't necessarily a great thing


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 6, 2012)

Boon said:


> I really don't know why people like Expendables. Cramming every action star into a movie with a crappy script isn't necessarily a great thing


 
I'm telling Chuck....


----------



## CDG (Jan 6, 2012)

Red Tails:


----------



## Boon (Jan 6, 2012)

https://www.google.com/search?q=exp...ale/intl.properties:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL ... You got 2,870,000 results on that search, while this one got 2,480,000 hits:

http://www.google.com.ph/search?q=e....,cf.osb&fp=e8fba20529fa8695&biw=1440&bih=707

Anyways, I think this should be from a movie somewhere I vaguely remember (kinda like the Eva Mendez character in _Too Fast, Too Furious_)


----------



## Scotth (Jan 11, 2012)

Not sure I will waste the money to see it in the theater but I will probably watch it when it makes it to DVD for one reason


----------



## reed11b (Jan 11, 2012)

I call BS on the realism of "Acts of Valor". I failed to see one mention of hair products on either trailer! 
Reed


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 11, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


> LOL ... You got 2,870,000 results on that search, while this one got 2,480,000 hits:
> 
> http://www.google.com.ph/search?q=expendables sucked&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:chrome://global/locale/intl.properties:official&client=firefox-a#pq=expendables sucked&hl=en&cp=19&gs_id=1f&xhr=t&q=expendables awesome&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:chrome://global/locale/intl.properties:official&source=hp&pbx=1&oq=expendables awesome&aq=0v&aqi=g-v4&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=e8fba20529fa8695&biw=1440&bih=707
> 
> Anyways, I think this should be from a movie somewhere I vaguely remember (kinda like the Eva Mendez character in _Too Fast, Too Furious_)


 

Small rifle, small magazine, guess she doesn't expect much from her man.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Jan 13, 2012)

Boon said:


> I really don't know why people like Expendables. Cramming every action star into a movie with a crappy script isn't necessarily a great thing


 And yet you endorsed the soon to be aborted fetus that is the GI Joes Sequal.


----------



## Boon (Jan 13, 2012)

JustAnotherJ said:


> And yet you endorsed the soon to be aborted fetus that is the GI Joes Sequal.


 
 I did no such thing.  I clearly separated the ones I wanted to see from the ones I have no interest in watching


----------



## CDG (Jan 13, 2012)

"The Invisible War"?  Seems like a lot of sensationalism in this.....


----------



## Red Ryder (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Red Ryder (Jan 15, 2012)

A short featurette on Act of Valor




 
The Grey. I got so cold watching the trailer I had to go make another brew.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 15, 2012)

It's a game but it's still a sequel to an awesome movie.

Aliens: Colonial Marines

http://www.sega.com/alienscolonialmarines/


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 15, 2012)

La Roux said:


> Looks good to me.


 

Looks like a space version of escape from New York.............


----------



## Red Ryder (Jan 15, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> It's a game but it's still a sequel to an awesome movie.
> 
> Aliens: Colonial Marines
> 
> http://www.sega.com/alienscolonialmarines/


Looks awesome!


----------



## Red Ryder (Jan 15, 2012)

Irish said:


> Looks like a space version of escape from New York.............


Looks a win win to me.


----------



## CDG (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## JustAnotherJ (Jan 16, 2012)

Boon said:


> I did no such thing. I clearly separated the ones I wanted to see from the ones I have no interest in watching


I went back and re-read what you wrote......

Saying that you can't wait to see the new GI Joe is more fun though, so I'll stick with that.  Hey, maybe Snakeyes will take off his shirt for you!


----------



## goon175 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ya know whats good about that act of valor movie? the SWCC teams will finally get a little recognition. Those boys know how to work a boat!


----------



## Brill (Jan 16, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Ya know whats good about that act of valor movie? the SWCC teams will finally get a little recognition. Those boys know how to work a boat!


 
Like this?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 16, 2012)

:)



goon175 said:


> Ya know whats good about that act of valor movie? the SWCC teams will finally get a little recognition. Those boys know how to work a boat!


----------



## Red Ryder (Jan 17, 2012)

La Roux said:


> A short featurette on Act of Valor


:-"


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 26, 2012)

This ought to be good, too!  :)

http://www.fusedfilm.com/2011/07/ka...seal-team-6-is-scheduled-for-october-12-2012/



> We already knew that Oscar Winner *Kathryn Bigelow* was working on a telling of SEAL TEAM 6 and the successful operation that led to Osama Bin Laden’s death. Now Deadline has gotten word that a release date has been scheduled for October 12, 2012. It shouldn’t come as a surprise that the date itself is at the heart of award season. Joel Edgerton is the only confirmed actor attached to star in the film, but that should change as soon as production beings. Screenwriter *Mark Boal* (_The Hurt Locker_) had to make a few edits to the script so that the third act could have a more appropriate ending.


----------



## txpj007 (Jan 26, 2012)

In regards to Act of Valor.  It will be interesting to see the progression the Bandito Brothers have made in filming and directing.  They filmed my team back in '06 for the AF to make a recruiting video.  The AF turned it into a cheesy RPG on their website lol. 

I will never live down an afternoon of running, skipping and jumping across the DZ with my MC-4 deployed so they could get a close up of a "landing."  Meanwhile the rest of the team sat laughing their asses off eating chow under a tree.  Aside from that they were pretty cool dudes who took all of our advisement on realism to heart.  So, I hope that quality shows in this flic.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 26, 2012)

> running, skipping and jumping across the DZ with my MC-4 deployed so they could get a close up of a "landing."


 
That is awesome! hahaha


----------



## dknob (Jan 26, 2012)

lmfao tx


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jan 26, 2012)

Saw Haywire this past weekend. LOTS of action, weak on plot. And for some reason, the director chose to build it in what felt like a very disorganized fashion. Either do the matinee thing or wait on the DVD. Guys you will however find the chickie hot (At least thats what hub tells me). Ladies - Don't hang your hat on Mr Banderas being in this. A full beard does not do a thing for his looks.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 27, 2012)

Whoa. Nice...


----------



## kaja (Feb 4, 2012)

txpj007 said:


> I will never live down an afternoon of running, skipping and jumping across the DZ with my MC-4 deployed so they could get a close up of a "landing."...






0:48 ?


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Feb 5, 2012)

Saw Redtails yesterday. Decent flick, thought they tried to do way too many things, and as usually happens, didn't do any of them well. If you want air combat action, the best scene is at the end, when they get to fly escort on the bomb raid to Berlin. I'd give it about 3.5 of 5 stars, worth matinee or DVD rental. Its like that chocolate with all that air whipped in. Good taste just not a lot to get your teeth into. JMHO


----------



## txpj007 (Feb 6, 2012)

kaja said:


> 0:48 ?


 Hahaha...yeah and then 1:03 on the call for fire.  Thanks for diggin that up.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 6, 2012)

Saw the avengers trailer during the superbowl yesterday, and the extended version on their FB page.....words could not even describe how excited I am to watch that movie. It is going to be bad ass.


----------



## dknob (Feb 6, 2012)

Irish said:


>


 whoa looks great.

Ill watch anything with Djimon Honsou, that dude is a great fn actor.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 6, 2012)

The Walking Dead Season 2...  I watched all of Season 1 after recording it during the New Year's Marathon.  I'm hooked.


----------



## Hillclimb (Feb 6, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Saw the avengers trailer during the superbowl yesterday, and the extended version on their FB page.....words could not even describe how excited I am to watch that movie. It is going to be bad ass.



Same here. Although, I felt like they rushed Captain America and Thor to bring everyone up to speed on the casts background stories. Both of their movies could have been 200x better.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't know, I enjoyed both Cpt. A and Thor. But, I am pretty easy to please when it comes to comic book movies.


----------



## Servimus (Feb 6, 2012)

x SF med said:


> The Walking Dead Season 2... I watched all of Season 1 after recording it during the New Year's Marathon. I'm hooked.


Season 2 hiatus is almost over. Starts up again on the 12th!


----------



## dknob (Feb 7, 2012)

So I watched Forces Especiales last night. Here is my AAR:

The movie started off pretty good with a HVT C/K raid into Kosovo. Much of the feel and cinematography was straight out of BHD. That whole BHD feel continued until the team touched down in Kabul. From there on - it was a mixture of silly Tears of the Sun action with incredibly cheesy 9th Company (Ruski film) drama.

The military/technical aspect of the film was absolutely great. They MUST have used real C-Jaubert shooters in some of the scenes as well as in advising roles. The weapons and kit was top notch and realistic. One scene in particular, the team hid their rucks and M4s and grabbed their suppressed pistols and mp5s for a low vis raid in a village. The moving and shooting was good aside from some Tears of the Sun type ridiculous combat scenes. There was lots of single shot firing going on which I liked as well. In the same raid scene, the sniper providing support and over watch was using a bolt action rifle over semi-automatic which didn't make too much sense to me considering the enemy contact they expected.

Now some bad and annoying stuff - the film jumped all over the place, there were scenes where you were just like: "wait what the fuck just happened??! how did we get there?" Also the 1:44 hour movie encompasses a 14 day period and the transitioning from day to day was utterly horrible.
- Also the Taliban fighters were reminiscent of crazed Japanese attackers from WWII movies.

All in all, 6.5/10 - this movie is an airosofters wet dream.

Oh and my absolute hugest hugest complaint in this movie is the fact that 50% of the time they were engaging the Taliban forces, they were showing the commandos shooting the bad guys in the legs. I was in utter shock. There was plenty of killing, but all close up impact of rounds was in the legs. That alone was worth -1 on the 10 scale.


----------



## dknob (Feb 7, 2012)

goon175 said:


> I don't know, I enjoyed both Cpt. A and Thor. But, I am pretty easy to please when it comes to comic book movies.


If a movie could have an STD - Captain America would have AIDS. I hated that movie for some reason.

But at least the awesomeness of Xmen First Class and Thor made up for it.

Captain A was a "filler" movie.


----------



## CDG (Feb 7, 2012)

Just saw a clip talking about the Red Dawn re-make being released in Nov. of this year.


----------



## Boon (Feb 7, 2012)

CDG said:


> Just saw a clip talking about the Red Dawn re-make being released in Nov. of this year.


 
I read and article that said it was originally a Chinese invasion, but it pissed off the Chinese so they dropped them from the script and went with NK


----------



## CDG (Feb 7, 2012)

Yep.  The chick in the video talks about that.  They couldn't get anybody to pick the movie up with Chinese bad guys because they didn't want to piss the Chinese government off.  So they CGId them into NK.


----------



## CDG (Feb 8, 2012)

"Ultramarines".  Based off the Warhammer 40,000 series.


----------



## 03cpl (Feb 9, 2012)

I actually got to see Act of Valor last week at an advanced screening. I thought it was an excellent film. The acting was a little cheesy when there weren't bullets in the air, and a couple of special effects shots were a little over blown, but overall I loved it. I was really excited to see it and I was expecting only an action movie but I gotta say I don't think there was a dry eye in the theater at the end.

On a side note the guy next to me kept saying he thought it was unrealistic for Filipino and Russian/Chechen bad guys to be working together... I guess there are some naive people out there.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 9, 2012)

CDG said:


> snip


 
Saw that one a while ago one of my former geek soldiers computers.  Its not too bad, CGI is OK.


----------



## CDG (Feb 9, 2012)

Mac_NZ said:


> Saw that one a while ago one of my former geek soldiers computers. Its not too bad, CGI is OK.


 
I might have to check it out then.  It looked like one of those movies that could be good, or they could royally fuck it up.


----------



## Boon (Feb 9, 2012)

FTW, I give you "OSOMBIE"


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 9, 2012)

Boon said:


> FTW, I give you "OSOMBIE"


 

Buhahahhahaahaahahha!!!


----------



## Grey (Feb 9, 2012)

Boon said:


> FTW, I give you "OSOMBIE"


  Where is the love button?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 10, 2012)

That. Is. Awesome. I'm gonna watch that just for the helluvit. 


Well, looks like they've wrapped up the shooting of _Bourne Legacy_ here in the Philippines. The trailer's up.

http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/universal/thebournelegacy/


----------



## Ravage (Feb 10, 2012)

Irish said:


>


 
Saw it, hated most of it.
Only the first part was interesting. The rest was really bad.
Oh btw, are there Afghans in Pakistan?


----------



## Boon (Feb 10, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Oh btw, are there Afghans in Pakistan?


 
Yeah they're called Taliban


----------



## Ravage (Feb 10, 2012)

You sure? I always thought that the local populace are Pakistanis not Afghans. Think they wanted it to be 'real' but it got a little 'too real', hence the ridiculus ToTS kinda thing.
Ohh well, just an opinion.


----------



## Boon (Feb 10, 2012)

Well the Taliban did rule Afghanistan before we invaded and they decided to hit the FATA.


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 11, 2012)

The Bourne Legacy looks pretty awesome.


----------



## TH15 (Feb 11, 2012)

DasBoot said:


> The Bourne Legacy looks pretty awesome.


I'm pissed Matt Damon isn't in it because the Jason Bourne series is nothing with him. But it does look pretty sick.


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 11, 2012)

TH15 said:


> I'm pissed Matt Damon isn't in it because the Jason Bourne series is nothing with him. But it does look pretty sick.


They're doing this movie and (should it prove successful) a sequel, with a third movie featuring Damon and Renner teaming up.


----------



## Servimus (Feb 11, 2012)

DasBoot said:


> They're doing this movie and (should it prove successful) a sequel, with a third movie featuring Damon and Renner teaming up.


I know the Bourne movies were action flicks, but this one seems to be putting action over plot to a whole new level. He shot a dude with a fire extinguisher.. really? 

The other one's were ridiculous too, but they still managed to contain the BS and make it fun. I have a feeling I'm just gonna be rolling my eyes at this the entire way.


----------

